# Cubase - After Step Input How To Humanize



## ryanstrong (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey guys... after I've put in MIDI notes via Step Input they are perfectly quantized. How do you 'humanize' them and make them not perfectly on?


----------



## Maestro1972 (Aug 1, 2015)

Select the track/notes you are working on in the editor. I change the Quantize setting to 128 then select the small arrow at the bottom right of the box. This will open the Quantize Panel. Bottom right hand corner there is a box that is labeled Randomize. Adjust the "ticks" up depending on how much humanizing you want to do. Then you can just hit the "Q" key and your notes will move. I will usually hit a few times until it sound natural. The higher the "ticks" the further away from perfect you will get. 

I have come to find that playing the parts is the best way. I do use the "humanize" method when writing parts that I just can't play because I am not an accomplished pianist. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 1, 2015)

Maestro1972 said:


> I do use the "humanize" method when writing parts that I just can't play because I am not an accomplished pianist.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yep and this is exactly why I need to humanize a step inputted MIDI section too! But predominantly I try and play everything in.

Will try this out, appreciate your time and response!


----------



## zolhof (Aug 1, 2015)

Since we're talking MIDI here, you can always bring the tempo down to your comfort zone and play the hard passage. Sounds way more natural imho.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Aug 4, 2015)

#1 Hello, 

You can also, use the MIDI Logical Editor. Select your MIDI parts and go to: MIDI > Logical editor 
There is a preset that will randomise the velocity, it will also help you give it a more humane touch. 
Presets > Standard set 1 > Random Velocity, it is set from 60 - 100 but you can edit this, and even create your own presets. 

Best regards,
GN


----------

